# PWO shake & meal



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't know if I'm alone here, or if I can do anything to make it easier but I really struggle to eat my dinner after a PWO shake.

The problem is simply that they are quite close together, and that my PWO shake fills me up. It's 2 scoops of protein and fine oats (so 100g) with milk and some water, works out to be about 900kcal - the most calorific thing I consume all day.

I work 9pm-5pm, and workout between 6pm-7pm. Therefore my PWO shake is consumed between say 7:10pm and 7:30pm, and then I hold off from having my dinner until some time between 8:30pm - 9pm. The dinner will usually be something like chicken/turkey/pork with rice or pasta, spag bol, chilly with rice or baked potato etc. When I come to eat it I feel full and bloated about half way through and can hardly ever finish.

Ideally I'd like to leave a 2 hour gap or so between my PWO shake and dinner but that would mean me eating late in the evening. Am I right in thinking a large meal shouldn't be eaten late at night? Any suggestions?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Not sure why you have milk with your PWO shake as this slows down the absorption of the nutrients- far from ideal PWO.

I don't know your weight and amount of muscle but I expect that PWO is overkill.

I would favour 40-50g Dextrose or Waxy Maize with 50g of protein in cold water.

Have a meal an hour or so later.


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. So I should avoid oats in my PWO shake even though I'm trying to gain weight?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You could have some oats, but they are what is making you feel bloated. Just increase the amount of carbs in your post training solid meal if you feel the need to bump up calories.

I had somethign similar earlier, more due to the volume of water in my guts though-felt like I was going to explode :lol:

Good luck with it and let us know how it goes buddy


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

shut up you guys :cursing: Havent had a damn carb for 4 days!

But yes, maltodextrin (80g) in water right after your workout. 10 mins after have ~50g of whey. This should leave you hungry for your next meal, which should be about 30-60 mins later.


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Avoid the milk a others said it will slow down digestion and oats are low GI and will fill you up!

What you need is some quick digsting carbs to cause and insulin spike.

Have 2 scoops whey and 60g maltodextrin or dextrose.


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> You could have some oats, but they are what is making you feel bloated. *Just increase the amount of carbs in your post training solid meal* if you feel the need to bump up calories.
> 
> I had somethign similar earlier, more due to the volume of water in my guts though-felt like I was going to explode :lol:
> 
> Good luck with it and let us know how it goes buddy


I don't have a post training meal really 'cos I don't have the time in work, I just have a protein shake and a banana at about 4pm.

Is it ok to have abit of milk? Can't stand it with just water.

Is there any difference between maltodextrin or dextrose? What do they taste like? And are any brands of it better than others? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

..I drink my shake ( with water) in the shower/ lockeroom before I leave the gym, walkin home I will eat a pack of sliced turkey or chicken.....an hour later i will have some meat, rice n veg....if u combine what i ate on the way home....its like a full meal in 2 halves and u won't feel bloated cause u split it up....works for me.......will have a few scoops of cottage cheese if i get snackish before bed.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

pwo just have fast acting carbs like malto or waxy maize with whey protein or isolate. the idear here is to get those nutrients into your muscle. have this shake with water it wont be very filling and you will get 400-500 cals from it. you should be fine to eat an hour after this.

having oats and milk in your pwo shake will fill you up and slow the rate of absorbtion down a bit so if your on the side of the fence were you want fas acting things this isnt best.


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

dc55 said:


> You need to make time to eat if you want to grow. Meals around workouts are very important as this is when your body needs nutrients.
> 
> Would avoid milk to be honest. Get a flavoured whey (one you like ie choc, vanilla) from say MP and get some malto. It is a little sweet but no where near as sweet as dextrose. *I can actually feel my teeth rotting when I have dextrose* :lol: ....
> 
> Malto and dext are near off the same, just malto is less sweet. They just taste like sugar!!! As thats what they are, basically!!


Hahaha :laugh:. Thanks, I'll order some malto from MyProtein then.

It's not that I don't want to make the time to eat, it's just that I can't. I get my lunch hour and that's it. Everything else I want to eat I have to cram in quickly hence why I only get a shake and a banana a couple of hours before my workout.

Would it be of benefit to me to have oats in that mid-afternoon shake?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Get some oatcakes to munch on. Chicken breast as well, cut up in to small bits.

Surely you can manage that at work? Preparation is the key to making sure you can get those meals in. 5 minutes the night before cutting it up, in a tupperware box with soem Peri Peri sauce and sorted for the next day.


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Maybe some protein flapjacks, surely you can have them??
> 
> Oats would be good anytime apart from PWO.
> 
> Maybe you could mke a sandwhich before work *and sneak it into the toilet and eat eat there* :laugh:


Hahaha it's not that bad mate :laugh:

Yeh, I've been thinking I should make myself some protein flapjacks.

Possibly this recipe: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shakes-bars-snacks-recipes/50410-tasty-chef-tasty-bars-pics-inc.html

What do you reckon?

Oh, and maybe you can give me some advice here, I want to make myself something quick to eat between breakfast and lunch .. a sandwich probably. What would be best to have on it? Bear in mind I have chicken or tuna for lunch everyday, so something as an alternative to those if possible.

*@ LittleChris:* I do make my own chicken and rice with Nando's BBQ sauce or pasta and tuna for lunch every day now. I put it off for months, I saw geo's thread on here and realised how quick and easy it is to prepare the night before :thumb:


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Not a big nuts fan tbh. Would ham or even ham & egg on brown bread be any good?


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Be ok yeah:thumbup1:


Cool, cheers


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm going to start doing some HIIT on an exercise bike and some work on my abs from next week on a non-training day, 'cos I've got a bit of excess fat/bloated look at the end of a day.

I don't think it's bad 'cos in the morning's it looks flat, and not bloated but once I start eating I seem to get a bloated look. I read on here it might be due to a weak TVA? Anyway, hopefully I can sort it out.

What I wanted to know is, do I take the same type of PWO shake after doing cardio?


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

*BUMP* for someone to answer the above question please :thumb:

Oh, and an update. I've been taking my PWO with water and malto this week and it's a massive improvment all round. I can eat my dinner a hell of a lot easier and I don't look half as bloated after it. So thanks very much for the advice on that


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

The bloated look is just due to the day's food intake. Just drink plenty of water and chew some gum. Nothing you can do to rectify it really and not a problem unless it is causing you stomach pains.

I would always add a bit of cardio in after weights anyway, just for the benefits to the heart.


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> The bloated look is just due to the day's food intake. Just drink plenty of water and chew some gum. Nothing you can do to rectify it really and not a problem unless it is causing you stomach pains.
> 
> I would always add a bit of cardio in after weights anyway, just for the benefits to the heart.


Ok, cheers


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

dc55 said:


> It doesnt matter how big your pwo MEAL is, your body needs the nutrients so it will grab all it can. PWO shake and PWO meal are two of the most important times. They should carry lots of calories.
> 
> For your PWO shake stick to malto and whey (like chris said) then an hour later have some solid food. Including carbs!!
> 
> Dont have oats PWO, it might be the reason your really full. Simple carbs are needed.


I agree Oats are a fairly slow releasing carb, And what you body wants is a quick one so malto and dex with get straight in there and about the milk, its only going to slow the digestion down water IMO.

All the best


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

The Bam said:


> I agree Oats are a fairly slow releasing carb, And what you body wants is a quick one so malto and dex with get straight in there and about the milk, its only going to slow the digestion down water IMO.
> 
> All the best


I have switched my PWO shake last week to having malto and water now, and it's been much better


----------

